# Refuge Archery Soy Shoot 1/21/17



## Reynolds family (Jan 15, 2017)

We are looking forward to seeing everyone from 8-2.We have worked hard and it is looking Great.We will have the Bar-B-Q man will sale Q and stew.The address is 8875 Hwy 82 spur Maysville Ga 30558. We are looking forward to having a great shoot and good fellowship.

The circuit will consist of 4 clubs- Rock Branch Archery, Nails Creek Archery, Hart County Archery, and Refuge Archery Club at Mayesville Baptist Church. 
This is very exciting for the shooters of GA and Upstate SC. Each class will be shooting for a money pot for SOY. 

This is what the format looks like.
Shooters will take the best score from 3 designated SOY shoots from each club. Each class will have a 1 time buy in fee that goes directly to the payout for SOY in their class. You DO NOT have to participate if you do not want to in the SOY, you can come shoot in your class just like a normal shoot. 
 For every shooter that shoots in your class on the SOY shoots, the club is putting in $2 for Money Classes and $1 for trophy classes, this adds to the pot for each class SOY. So, if 15 people shoot in Open Hunter class, the club will put $15 in the SOY pot for Open Hunter. The pot will grow for each class for all 12 SOY shoots which means there could be a large pot in some of the bigger classes. 
Also SOY shooters must shoot with another SOY shooter of their class, a club official, or a shooter appointed by the club. 

 Money Classes will be $25 and Trophy Classes will be $15 at each shoot.
$50 Buy in for Open $, Senior Open, and K50, women’s open
$20 Buy in for known trophy, Woman’s K-40 Open Hunter, Open Trophy, Hunter, Young Adult Open, Woman’s Hunter, youth, young hunter and Traditional

$10 buy in for senior eagle

we will be keeping score for the CUBS class this year for free plaques 1st, 2nd & 3rd

Stay tuned for the schedule for 2017!

Classes:
Open $- 50 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yardage. 290 fps max

Known 50- 50 YD Max 290 fps

Woman’s Open- 45 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yardage. 280 fps

Known trophy- 45 YD Max, any equipment, Known yardage. 280 fps

Open Trophy- 45 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yardage. 280 fps

Open Hunter- 45 YD Max, any equipment, known 
yardage, 12” max Stabilizer, No Speed Limit

Woman’s Known- 40 YD Max, any equipment, known yardage, 280 fps max

Hunter- 40 YD Max, any sights, Magnification, unknown yards, 280 fps max

Young Adult- 40 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yards, 280 fps

Senior Open- 45 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yards, 290 fps

Novice- 30 YD max, any sight, 12” Stabilizer, no Magnification, known yards, no speed limit

Woman’s Hunter- 30 YD Max, any sight, 12” Stabilizer, known yards, 260fps

Young Hunter- 16 and Under, 30 yard max, any sight, 12” Stabilizer, known yards, no speed limit

Youth- 14 and under, 30 yard Max, any equipment, unknown yards, 240 fps max

Senior Eagle- 25 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yards, 230 fps

Traditional- 25 YD Max, fingers, long or recurve, unknown yards, no speed limit
We want to welcome everyone to the first shoot of the y
Cubs- 11 and under, 15 YD Max, unknown yards, no speed limit

Money Classes are: Open Money, K-50, Senior Open, Women’s Open, Women’s K-40. $25 entry with 50% payback pay first only with 7 or less, 2nd with 10 or less(70% of payback to first 30% to second), 11 shooters or more pay 3 places (60%, 25%, 15%)
Trophy Classes are $15- Only first place trophy with min of 3 shooters, 2nd with 5 or more, and 3rd with 7 or more shooters


----------



## Reynolds family (Jan 17, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Calebem88 (Jan 18, 2017)

What's the latest I could check in?And what's the approximate shoot time?


----------



## Tadder (Jan 18, 2017)

Calebem88 said:


> What's the latest I could check in?And what's the approximate shoot time?



2pm. think you gotta be started around that time also.


----------



## Reynolds family (Jan 18, 2017)

Start time is 8:00 and last group off at 2:00


----------



## Calebem88 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## Reynolds family (Jan 19, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Reynolds family (Jan 20, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Calebem88 (Jan 21, 2017)

Is this still going on with this weather ?


----------

